# JJ will Sign Hawks Offer



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

This is making me so sad. ****ing Sarver could of had him for 50 mil last season



> After a hometown summer league game in Little Rock last week, Johnson told KATV-TV that he would sign Atlanta's offer sheet. Asked whether the Suns were doing anything extra to keep him, Johnson told KATV: "Not really. Atlanta, they came really strong. So you know, we're going to just sit back, wait and we're gonna see what's going to happen.
> "Basically, it's pretty much done. To be honest, I'm pretty much . . . I'm gonna sign with Atlanta probably sometime (next week) and we're gonna wait and see if Phoenix is going to match."


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0726suns0726.html


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

90% chance of Phoneix matching it..... they got rid of Q. Rich to free up cap space....


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

First Q, now JJ... who's next?


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

WE have the money to match it but as soon as we sign amare we are into luxury tax. Sarver just needs to not be cheap. Go for the title this year work out problems next.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He will sign the offer sheet but all it says, some believe we won't match it, and then it also says others believe we will. Says he would love to to resign if we match but would also want to to atlanta. Until it's OFFICIAL that we're not gonna match. I'm not gonna believe either way.

heres the whole article

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...26suns0726.html


> The Suns brimmed in June with as much confidence about re-signing Joe Johnson as they would about defending the Pacific Division title.
> 
> This week, a pool of rising, nervous energy is swallowing up America West Arena. *Several Suns organization staffers and others close to Johnson say they believe Managing Partner Robert Sarver will not match Atlanta's five-year, $70 million offer sheet, which Johnson cannot sign until next week after the free-agency signing moratorium was extended again Monday*.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think everyone knew he was going to sign the offer sheet anyways


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

kamego said:


> I think everyone knew he was going to sign the offer sheet anyways



yeah exactly but some are acting like it's official he's a Hawk. It's just recycled info and speculation thats been going on for the last month. It's like musical chairs with the rumors we're hearing. we will match, we won't match. All I know is if Sarver doesn't match. Losing Q and JJ in the same summer won't sit well. He'd have to make it up to the fans big time. That's why it's more of a MUST to resign JJ. Hope the Colangelos talk some sense into him, or beat the **** outta him to where he matches. In 2 yrs when it's a big prob, the lux tax thats when we can free up some money by trading a 30 yr old Marion who will then have 1 yr left on his deal. Besides, even if we didn't the lux tax wouldn't be that much, as compared to other teams.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> yeah exactly but some are acting like it's official he's a Hawk. It's just recycled info and speculation thats been going on for the last month. It's like musical chairs with the rumors we're hearing. we will match, we won't match. All I know is if Sarver doesn't match. Losing Q and JJ in the same summer won't sit well. He'd have to make it up to the fans big time. That's why it's more of a MUST to resign JJ. Hope the Colangelos talk some sense into him, or beat the **** outta him to where he matches. In 2 yrs when it's a big prob, the lux tax thats when we can free up some money by trading Marion who will then have 1 yr left on his deal.


I agree this isn't really anything new to the story as of now. We knew JJ will sign the tender and then the big thing is if it's matched. That's the only thing we don't know and I don't believe anything about it until NBA.com has it


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

We should be able to use the Amnesty clause to get Eisley's contract off the books and save around 6mil next year. That should even help further the cause and resign JJ.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> We should be able to use the Amnesty clause to get Eisley's contract off the books and save around 6mil next year. That should even help further the cause and resign JJ.


Nice your a SM!! Cool that means you'll be sticking around. As for this whole JJ situation, I will not speculate on anything that I am hearing from these damn articles. When the time comes, I know JJ will sign the offer sheet, but he will be back in Phoenix. Mark my words.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Nice your a SM!! Cool that means you'll be sticking around. As for this whole JJ situation, I will not speculate on anything that I am hearing from these damn articles. When the time comes, I know JJ will sign the offer sheet, but he will be back in Phoenix. Mark my words.


Maybe when the hawks play the suns...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> Maybe when the hawks play the suns...


Funny. I don't think we play the Hawks. :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> 90% chance of Phoneix matching it..... they got rid of Q. Rich to free up cap space....


Not really. They traded him for an equal contract in Kurt Thomas. Then they used nearly their entire MLE to sign Raja Bell.

I can't blame JJ. He's getting as much money as he can and also going to a place where he can further develop as an NBA player. Good for him.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Funny. I don't think we play the Hawks. :laugh:


You never know who's gonna make the finals. With JJ, the hawks have a chance don't they? :biggrin:


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

sarver is about to mess them up for the season. now we 'bout to loose one of the best players we got because he don't wanna dig no deeper into his pockets. this is a shame. i mean this team is championship material here!!!!! they stupid.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> You never know who's gonna make the finals. With JJ, the hawks have a chance don't they? :biggrin:


Maybe in 2008. Haha...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> sarver is about to mess them up for the season. now we 'bout to loose one of the best players we got because he don't wanna dig no deeper into his pockets. this is a shame. i mean this team is championship material here!!!!! they stupid.


Yeah, If he isn't signing him, reminding me of the Clippers owner too :sigh:


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Maybe in 2008. Haha...


Seriuosly, going off topic a little, but the hawks are gonna be WAY improved over last season. Josh Smith is rounding out his already impressivre game, Childress has shown that he can play, if Marvin Williams pans out that will be huge, salim stoudamire is ripping up the summer league, and now it looks like joe johnson is giving them a proven star? At the risk of souding ridiculous, the hawks should be contending for the southeast division crown *next year*.

EDIT: I also heard they're in the running for Eddy Curry, furthering my point.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i guess...but atlanta is gon' need all the help they can get. are they gon' play the suns next season?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, whatever the intention of Sarver and the organization is, it's in the best interest of JJ to sign the offer sheet, because he'd be guaranteed the money in either scenario.

I will be really disappointed in the franchise if they let JJ just walk after dealing Q. If so, they would be drastically making over this roster, and IMO, would not be for the better, fiscal responsibility or not.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

exactly, they keep saying that signing him is on the top of their list and this other kind of stuff but i just don't believe it. this is a business so why sre they not acting like it? now they can either match the offer and eventually go to the finals or let him go and have another season like last year. they acting like this man is not a big reason they had alot of success this year. if sarver lets him go then he needs to be FIRED and its as simple as that.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> i guess...but atlanta is gon' need all the help they can get. are they gon' play the suns next season?


No clue. Gotta wait until the schedule is released


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

ya'll do know that free agent signing begins at 6pm eastern time on the 28th right?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> ya'll do know that free agent signing begins at 6pm eastern time on the 28th right?



NOPE! It got pushed back again until next week, maybe Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Tiz said:


> NOPE! It got pushed back again until next week, maybe Monday or Tuesday.


Its killing me, get it done before michael redd changes his mind.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

Tiz said:


> NOPE! It got pushed back again until next week, maybe Monday or Tuesday.


shut up!! why? i can't wait anymore. why would put us under all this stress? this is like watching paint dry.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> shut up!! why? i can't wait anymore. why would put us under all this stress? this is like watching paint dry.



It is painful. Wish we could just get this all over with ASAP. :curse:


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

with all this waiting joe marcus johnson betta be in a phoenix uniform next season!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> with all this waiting joe marcus johnson betta be in a phoenix uniform next season!


yes he better!!!! :curse: I can't stand this delay


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i know this is like the ultimate annoying


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

The suns play the hawks 2 times every year, just as they do every year. Remember the massive blowout we gave the Hawks on opening night last year?

Just to ease the tension on this thread, the Atlanta Hawks havent caught a break in around 20 years, and i dont think that they are going to catch one with joe johnson. Living in Atlanta, and discussing the Hawks around town, most people have no faith in Billy Knight the Hawks gm, and most people around here expect Eddy Curry to be a hawk next year, not Joe Johnson.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i hope sure hope they're right


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kekai said:


> No clue. Gotta wait until the schedule is released


Are you guys kidding me? Every NBA team plays every team from the other conference once at home and once on the road.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

i feel your guys pain----Sonics have a hellish mess right now, & i want this damn moratorium period OVER today. 

So JJ is actually going to be a Hawk?? WTF?! I know money talks, but i would think WINNING would speak louder.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Where is RedStripe?


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

how did you guys get those pictures on your thingy that lists the posts, location and stuff?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

myELFboy said:


> i feel your guys pain----Sonics have a hellish mess right now, & i want this damn moratorium period OVER today.
> 
> So JJ is actually going to be a Hawk?? WTF?! I know money talks, but i would think WINNING would speak louder.


 JJ's probably thinking that Pheonix will most likely match the offer sheet, so this would allow him to earn the most money he can, and play for a championship contender. God, what a life.


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

Tiz said:


> We should be able to use the Amnesty clause to get Eisley's contract off the books and save around 6mil next year. That should even help further the cause and resign JJ.


it is true that this money would come off the lux. tax the owner has to be back to the league, but eisley's contract will still count towards their salary cap

i still don't understand why phoenix didn't offer johnson a contract that would make him want to resign and not go to another team. it seems to me that the sun's front office is not making an effort to just resign him themselves, look what happened to washington with larry hughes, he didn't like the offer made by the wizards so he booked for cleveland without even giving washington a chance. I know that johnson is restricted, so the suns can do what they want, but do they really want to upset a player just because they can?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think that JJ is worth the max but it would suck *** if the Suns can't get him or something for him.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

See all you have to do is wait 24 hours for a conflicting report that is know saying Sarver will be matching the offer:



> Mistake with JJ deal will hurt Sarver's profitable run
> Dan Bickley
> The Arizona Republic
> Jul. 27, 2005 12:00 AM
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

What a screwy turn events every day lol


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Why did Sarver even buy a team? It's obvious you got to pay to win. Yet, he's a cheap ***.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Why did Sarver even buy a team? It's obvious you got to pay to win. Yet, he's a cheap ***.


For somereason all of these billionaires are affraid of the luxury tax. Like a few million really are going to hurt that bad lol In the long run winning a championship and selling all the crap that goes with it would earn that money back.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, and you might wanna take notice of the fact that nowhere does it say for sure that Sarver is not going to match the offer. People are gonna look really dumb if they keep calling Sarver names and then he matches the offer.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Not really. Because he is stupid for even THINKING about this. Matching should be a no brainer.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Now with Jake getting traded, we should have plenty of room to keep JJ.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Not really. Because he is stupid for even THINKING about this. Matching should be a no brainer.


ha ha ha! okay! that should let people know right there he don't know what the hell he's doing


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Tiz said:


> Now with Jake getting traded, we should have plenty of room to keep JJ.


Because Voskuhl was a whole $2 million? That's not much of a dent at all to me.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Not really. Because he is stupid for even THINKING about this. Matching should be a no brainer.


You don't know what he's thinking. It was reported a long time ago that Phoenix was going to trade Voskuhl to save cash, just as it was reported that they always intended to match JJ. These contrary reports as far as not matching JJ are simply rumors from "sources". Note, a "source" is considered basically anyone with a mouth these days.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Because Voskuhl was a whole $2 million? That's not much of a dent at all to me.


That plus the savings on the Q trade and the amnesty on Eisley's contract all add up.


----------

